# Camera Land's Last Minute Christmas Delivery



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Camera Land's Last Minute Christmas Delivery*









There have been a few items we ran out of and a few end of the year deals we picked up on. I thought since I am here in the store all weekend I'd do a post and also let you know that if you give a call I will do my best to play Santa on whatever item(s) you're looking for. The first week of the new year brings with it inventory counting. For those of you who have worked retail you know how tedious counting every item in stock is. So, please, give a call and reduce our inventory, lol.

Here's what came in the past couple of days that we've run low or out of recently.









*Vortex:*

Vortex Viper 6.5-20x50 MilDot Reticle Riflescope

Vortex Viper HD 10x50 Binocular









* Swarovski:*

We bought Swarovski's remaining inventory of the Swarovski 15x56 B SLC Binocular #58191 and have reduced these down to *only $1599.99*. They are releasing a new for 2014 version @ $2499.00. Personally, with the high quality of these current SLC's I can't forsee a huge quality jump. IMO, awesome can't be heavily improved upon and a $900.00 savings is significant.

Swarovski Z3 Series 3-10x42 Riflescopes:
#59013 4A Reticle

Swarovski Z5 Series 3.5-18x44 Riflescopes:
#59760 BT-Plex

Swarovski Z5 Series 5-25x52 Riflescopes:
#59884 BT-4W Reticle

Swarovski Z6 Series 2.5-15x44 - Plex Reticle Riflescope #59411

Swarovski Z6 Series 2.5-15x56 - Plex Reticle Riflescope #59511

Swarovski EL Range 10x42 Rangefinding Binocular #70010

Swarovski 8.5x42 EL Swarovision Binocular #34108

Swarovski 10x42 EL Swarovision Binocular #34110

*** If you've been thinking about picking up a Swarovski Optic now is a great time, before their January 1st price increases go into effect.









*Zeiss:*

*We are reducing the Zeiss Victory Photoscope 85 T* FL Camera/Spotting scope #528100 down to only $2999.99 for anyone that mentions this post.*
The revolutionary Victory PhotoScope 85 T* FL from Carl Zeiss is the first spotting scope of its kind to combine long-range observation and photography into one seamless, high-performance unit.
The PhotoScope's complete integration of premium panoramic observation optics and a high-power, 7 megapixel digital camera with a super tele lens, makes it the ideal spotting scope for birders, aspiring wildlife photographers, guides and outdoor enthusiasts who want to simultaneously observe and digitally capture every stunning detail of animals and objects in the field.









*Leica:*

Leica Stabilite Binocular Tripod Adapter #42220

Leica Geovid HD-B 8x42 rangefinding Binocular #40047

Leica Geovid HD-B 10x42 Rangefinding Binocular #40049

We at Camera Land would like to wish you and your family a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
Thank you for all the support that we receive. It is always very much appreciated.


----------

